# Reiserute für starke Fische



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Liebe Angelfreunde,
ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einer neuen Reiserute durch Zufall auf mehrere Diskussionen in diesem Forum gestoßen und möchte mich daher ebenfalls von den erfahrenen Anglern hier beraten lassen. Ich bin nächstes Jahr einige Monate in Japan und möchte mir die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen dort im Meer zu angeln. Für diesen Zweck suche ich nach einer robusten und zugleich vielseitig einsetzbaren Angelrute. Folgende Dinge muss diese erfüllen, ein Packmaß <78cm (inklusive Futteral, oder sonstiger Transportverpackungen), eine Länge ab 2,40m und ein Wurfgewicht das bis über 100g geht. Der Preis ist relativ egal, er sollte halt die 300€ Marke nicht überschreiten. Ich habe mir schon einige Rutenmodelle angeschaut und bin leider immer noch unschlüssig. In Frage kommen unter anderem folgende Ruten: Shimano S.T.C. Monster (2,40 oder 3,15m), Shimano S.T.C. ShoreBoat (2,40m/3m), Sportex Neptoon Travel (2,70m) und die Sportex Magnus Travel Spin (2,70m). Das ganze möchte ich mit einer Daiwa Saltiga Expedition 5500 H und einer 0,24er (22kg Tragkraft) geflochtenen Schnur kombinieren. Da ich nur eine Rute mitnehmen kann, ist mir bewusst, dass die Rute die ich letztendlich kaufen werde eine Kompromisslösung wird. Ich möchte die neue Rute sowohl für das Angeln im Meer, als auch für das Angeln im Süßwasser, auf z.B. Wels verwenden können. Sie soll möglichst robust sein und auch stärkere Fische aushalten können, ohne dass sie bricht. Ich werde größtenteils vom Ufer, aber auch gelegentlich vom Boot mit ihr angeln. Die S.T.C. Monster habe ich mir schon in einem Angelladen angeschaut, allerdings machen mir die, wie schon von vielen anderen Leuten bemängelten kleinen Rutenringe Sorgen. Ich werde auch mit dickeren Monovorfächern bis 1mm arbeiten und das könnte bei den kleinen Endringen knapp werden. Ich bin auch gerne für andere Empfehlungen offen, die genannten Ruten sind bei mir zumindest mal in die engere Auswahl gekommen. Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## glavoc

wenn du hauptsächlich vom Ufer angelst, würde ich mir vermutl. eine längere Rute gönnen. 1mm Mono halte ich für übertrieben. Welche Köder willst du denn benutzen, bzw. wie und worauf fischen? Auch in Japan werden vom Ufer nicht Monsterfische gefangen..
Mehr Infos wären denke ich sehr hilfreich, damit sich mehr Boardies einklinken


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, 2.70m sollten dafür reichen, in dieser Größe gibt es auch noch relativ viel Auswahl, die 2.40m sind wohl eher ungüstig, wenn man auch vom Ufer aus angeln möchte. Ich möchte in erster Linie Spinnfischen (Wobbler, Gummifische, Popper), aber auch gelegentlich Naturköder auslegen. Die Rute soll in Zukunft auch in Norwegen im Einsatz sein, deswegen auch die dickeren Vorfächer, auch fürs Welsangeln verwendet man ja ziemlich dicke Vorfächer. Gefangen werden sollen kleinere Thunfische (Bonitos, etc.), evtl. kleinere GTs, Mahi Mahi, Dorsch, Heilbutt, Wels und Vergleichbares. Von der Rutenaktion denke ich, dass eine semiparabolische Rute am sinnvollsten wäre, da man damit eine gesunde Kompromisslösung hat, die auch für stärkere Fische geeignet ist.


----------



## glavoc

Ja 2,7m ist vom Ufer brauchbar(er). Solltest du tatsächlich nur Wobbler, Popper und Gummifische nutzen wollen und kein stärkeres Shorejigging betreiben wollen, brauchst du sicherlich auch kein so hohes Wurfgewicht für die Rute. Selbst die meisten Casting Jigs sind wesentlich leichter.
Soweit ich weiß, fischen die dort auf Wolfsbarsch, kleinere Thunarten, kleinere Amberjacks und Zackenbarsche vom Ufer aus. Beim Shorejigging wohl auch auf größere Amberjacks und Co., dennoch denke ich, dass du dich wohl eher auf die leichteren Fischarten konzentrieren wirst, auch weil weit mehr Fischkontakt möglich ist..
Dafür braucht es jedoch kein Extra-Heavy-Rod&Reel Setup. Ausnahme wäre schweres Shorejigging /Wallerangeln.
Hier mal einer meiner Lieblings yt Kanäle aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne:








						anglingsalt
					

ライトソルトアングラーのバイブル「アングリングソルト（AnglingSalt）」は奇数月21日発売です！




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo, zunächst einmal kannst du dir bei einem mehrmonatigen Aufenthalt in Japan gleich Gedanken darüber machen dir eine zweiteilige Rute vor Ort zu kaufen. Alternativ kann ich dir in deinem Fall die Shiman STC Shore and boat ans Herz legen. Der Vorteil du bist flexibel wie es der Name schon sagt und du hast noch eine zusätzliche Sicherheit falls mal eine Spitze bricht...kommt ja nicht selten vor. Die von dir aufgezählten Fische kann Sie zähmen, einzig die Saltiga in 5500 finde ich sehr "Mächtig" für die Rute. Ich fische diese zum Beispiel mit einer 3500/ 4000 Daiwa Saltiga und BG.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Wie oft/viel ich fange ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig, ich hab auch vor größere Fische mit der Aurüstung zu beangeln, deswegen möchte ich auch eine kraftigere Rute haben. (wie gesagt, die Rute soll dann noch beim Welsangeln und in Norwegen zum Einsatz kommen) Für kleinere Fische hätte ich notfalls noch eine leichtere S.T.C. Rute herumliegen, welche ich sonst für Zander, Barsch und Hecht verwende. Um möglichst flexibel zu sein hab ich da an die Shimano S.T.C. ShoreBoat gedacht, da diese eine praktische 2 in 1 Lösung darstellt und sowohl mit leichten Gewichten (ab 28 Gramm in der 3m Variante), als auch mit schweren Ködern (bis 300g in der 2.40 Variente) geangelt werden kann. Damit hätte ich etwas fürs Ufer und das Boot. Allerdings sind die Sportex Ruten auch sehr gut und ich kenne diese von einem Freund, der sie schon seit Jahren in Norwegen im Einsatz hat. Hast du vllt Erfahrung mit den von mir genannten Modellen und was würdest du nehmen, wenn du die Wahl hättest? Danke, für die Empfehlung mit dem YT Kanal.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

@Franken Fisch:
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, allerdings müsste ich die Rute dann wohl vor Ort lassen, da der Transport im Flugzeug wahrscheinlich schon so viel kosten würde, wie die Rute selbst. Ich möchte einen Reisebegleiter haben, der in den Koffer passt, da dies nicht meine einzige Flugreise mit dieser Angelrute werden soll. Und jedes mal Transportkosten zu zahlen möchte ich nicht, deswegen sind ja diese ganzen Reiseruten in den letzten Jahren so beliebt geworden, da keiner mehr extra fürs Rutenrohr bei jeder Flugreise zahlen möchte. Genau, das habe ich mir auch gedacht, flexibler kann man gar nicht sein und notfalls kann man sogar die Spitzen als Ersatzteil nachkaufen. Welche Fische hast du denn schon damit gefangen und ist diese auch wie von Shimano angepriesen für größere Fische tauglich?


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

...musst Film kucken, kann erst morgen antworten...


----------



## Salt

Aus der Diskussion um die richtige Rute halte ich mich mal raus aber wegen den dicken Vorfächern, lerne den FG Knoten! 
Lässt sich einfach und ohne extra Werkzeug binden, hält bombe und das Problem mit dem dicken Vorfachknoten und den Ringen hat sich dann erledigt.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

@Franken Fisch: Danke, das Video kenne ich und so ziemlich alles andere im Internet, was man über diese Ruten finden kann. 
Leider gibt es kaum Diskussionen, oder Reviews/Testberichte zu Reiseruten, egal ob auf Deutsch, oder auf Englisch.
Ich suche deswegen jemanden, der mir genauere Infos geben kann und der viel Erfahrung mit einer, oder mehrerer Reiseruten hat, die für mich in Frage kommen würden. 

@Salt: Ja, danke den kenne ich und ich bin mir sicher, dass dieser Knoten auch nicht umsonst überall so gelobt wird.


----------



## DUSpinner

Sportex seastar travel 2,70 m Wg 100. Hiermit konnte ich im reissender Strömung Lachse über 20 Pfd. Einen sogar von aussen geharkt sicher landen


----------



## porbeagle

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> @Franken Fisch:
> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, allerdings müsste ich die Rute dann wohl vor Ort lassen, da der Transport im Flugzeug wahrscheinlich schon so viel kosten würde, wie die Rute selbst.


Mein Tip kauf dir dort eine Rute. Du schreibst ja selbst das du mehrer Monate vor Ort bist.
Egal ob Reiserute oder 2 Teilig. Und das Rutenrohr kostet dich nicht die Welt aufm Rücktransport.
Ich flieg nach Mexiko immer mit 2 Reiseruten im Koffer und hab trotzdem noch ein Transportrohr dabei.
Es macht sich schon bemerkbar zb. vom Rückrad her ob du 5 oder nur 2 Teile zusammen steckst.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Ich bin dort leider nicht auf einem langen Angelurlaub, sondern muss arbeiten und werde daher nur gelegentlich zum Angeln kommen. Da ich mit einem großen und einem kleinen Koffer unterwegs sein werde, wäre mir das Rutenrohr nur im Weg. Außerdem kann ich eine Reiserute auch in den Rucksack packen, was mir sehr gelegen kommen würde. Wie gesagt, das ganze wird immer auf einen Kompromiss rauslaufen, aber das stört mich nicht. Für zu Hause kann ich mir immer noch eine zweiteilige Rute zulegen. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Aktion der Rute aus, was wäre da eurer Meinung nach am besten für starke Fische geeignet? (die Shimano Ruten haben alle, bis auf die S.T.C. Monster eine extrem schnelle Aktion, die S.T.C. Monster hat eine mittelschnelle, genauso, wie die zwei Sportex Modelle) Eine semi-parabolische Rute soll ja ein guter Kompromiss sein, mit der man auch größere Fische ausdrillen kann.


----------



## Andal

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, was man Hochsee und an den Küsten Japans fängt. Alleine schon deswegen würde ich mit Sicherheit keine Eulen nach Athen tragen. Andere kaufen ja extra in Japan ein, weil sie dort vorbeikommen.


----------



## Bronni

Shimano S.T.C Monster 315cm 28-110g
					

Shimano STC Monster 315 mit 315cm und 28-110g Wurfgewicht   Die perfekte Rute, um Monsterfische zu fangen!   Die…




					www.nordfishing77.at
				




Diese Rute hat sich ein Freund von mir gekauft und ist ganz begeistert von ihr.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

@Der erfolgreiche Angler 
Interessantes Thema/Anforderungsprofil!
Aber als strategische Überlegung: warum nicht eine kräftige 2,40er Reiserute für die Bootsausflüge und in Japan selbst gibts es aufgrund der ganzen Angelverrückten doch bestimmt auch einen guten Gebrauchtmarkt. Und dann holt man sich mit Hilfe eines einheimischen Kollegen dort vor Ort etwas, was man bei Ende des Arbeit auch wieder los wird.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> @Franken Fisch: Danke, das Video kenne ich und so ziemlich alles andere im Internet, was man über diese Ruten finden kann.
> Leider gibt es kaum Diskussionen, oder Reviews/Testberichte zu Reiseruten, egal ob auf Deutsch, oder auf Englisch.
> Ich suche deswegen jemanden, der mir genauere Infos geben kann und der viel Erfahrung mit einer, oder mehrerer Reiseruten hat, die für mich in Frage kommen würden.
> 
> @Salt: Ja, danke den kenne ich und ich bin mir sicher, dass dieser Knoten auch nicht umsonst überall so gelobt wird.



Hallo,
ich habe mit meiner Shimano STC Yasei Monster 2,4m  (28-100g) eine breite Palette von Meeresräubern befischt und das Spektrum von Makrelen auf Sabiki, Injiku auf Riffbarsche, Trollen mit dem Rapala Magnum 30 auf Barracuda bis Segelfische am Popper abdecken können, also eine sehr versatile Rute. Mahi, Kingmak, Kobia etc. waren auch alle mit dabei. Diese lässt sich mit 2,4m sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot aus händeln. Nicht perfekt weder für das eine als auch für das andere, aber wie du schreibst ein Kompromiss. Sie war seit bald 8 Jahren bei all meinen Reisen mit dabei und ist auch fürs Spinnen im Süßwasser geeignet (würde sie jetzt nicht gezielt zum Welsfischen oder Pilken in Norge verwenden, aber behelfsweise geht das bestimmt auch in einem überschaubaren Rahmen). Also ein Begleiter wie du in dir auch wünscht…
Meine persönliche Auffassung ist das die Schwarze STC Monster Serie in gewisser Hinsicht die weiße Yasei Monster beerbt hat. Von Bauart und Aktion erscheinen mir diese zumindest sehr ähnlich.
Da aber unterschiedliche Reviere und Angelarten immer wieder unterschiedliches von meiner Rute abverlangt haben, habe ich mein Sortiment erweitert. Zum schweren Trolling oder Balloning habe ich mit die Okuma Cortez in 50lbs zugelegt, ist gewendet auch mit einer Stationärrolle in Norge zum Pilken als auch zum jiggen mit deiner 5500 Saltiga schön zu verheiraten. Weiter habe ich die Sportex Magnus Travel Spin als auch die STC 3,15 in den letzten Monaten sowohl im Süß als auch im Salzwasser gefischt und komme zum Schluss dass beides tolle Ruten sind und ich Ihren Kauf nicht bereue. Jede dieser Ruten würde ich auf die oben benannten Fische bedenkenlos wieder einsetzen. Für AJ oder GT vom Ufer, ich meine damit keine Kaulquappenversion sind diese Ruten deutlich zu schwach…vielleicht noch eher die Magnus…
Vom Packmaß sticht die STC die Sportex deutlich aus. Diese wirbt zwar damit in einen Koffer zu passen aber du brauchst einen wirklich sehr sehr sehr großen Koffer um die mit dir zu führen. Eher seitlich an einem Rucksack aber in einem anderen Transportrohr als dem Original von Sportex.
Meine neuste Errungenschaft ist die Shore and Boat die Ihren ersten Einsatz in ca. einem Monat auf den Kanaren erleben wird, wenn du so lange warten kannst bekommst du einen fundierten Erfahrungsbericht…mir wurde Sie von einem Bordie empfohlen und ich bereue bereits jetzt schon nicht den Kauf. Beim Reisen geht es in gewisser Weise ums neu entdecken…du gehst in die unbekannte weite Welt in dir unbekannte Reviere und ich glaube mit dieser Rute bist du breit aufgestellt.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

@alle: 
Danke für die vielen Tipps und das Teilen eurer Erfahrungen!

@Franken Fisch:
Super, genau so jemanden wie dich habe ich gesucht, du hast (fast) alle guten Reiseruten getestet und das ist viel mehr wert, als wenn man sich auf irgendwelche Angaben im Internet/Katalog verlassen muss. Da ich erst Mitte März nach Japan fliege und ich somit noch viel Zeit für meine Kaufentscheidung habe, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung zur S.T.C. Shore Boat sehr freuen. Mich interessiert vor allem, wie sich diese von den anderen Ruten, speziell von den zwei S.T.C. Monster unterscheidet. Meinst du es wäre schlau, sich noch eine kleinere Rolle, wie z.B. eine Saltiga 3500/4000 H zuzulegen, oder denkst du, dass die Expedition 5500 H in Ordnung ist? Da hast du völlig recht, da ich schon eine S.T.C. Rute besitze, weiß ich, wie gering das Packmaß dieser Ruten ist, die Sportex Jolokia Travel (Vorgänger der Neptoon Travel) hab ich auch schon mal in ihrem Rutenrohr gesehen, dieses ist zwar hochwertiger, aber auf jeden Fall auch um einiges größer. Die Sportex Ruten wären wohl eher was für einen gezielten Angelurlaub, bei dem man etwas mehr Platz für seine Ausrüstung im Koffer aufopfern kann. Vielen Dank, dass du dir Zeit für diese ausführlichen Antworten nimmst, mir ist das Thema sehr wichtig, da ich eben nicht viel Platz für mein Angelgerät verschenken möchte!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Meinst du es wäre schlau, sich noch eine kleinere Rolle, wie z.B. eine Saltiga 3500/4000 H zuzulegen, oder denkst du, dass die Expedition 5500 H in Ordnung ist?



Warscheinlich gibt es da unterschiedliche Philosophien aber mein Ansatz ist sich seine Angelausrüstung so zusammenzustellen wie man sie auch ein paar Stunden (oder den ganzen Tag über 1-2 Wochen) am Stück ohne übertriebenen Krauftaufwand fischen kann, daher würde ich dir eine Rollengöße in 4000 ans Herz legen, vor allem weil du auch abseits des Shore Game bestimmt auch in einem Junglefluss oder See auf Snakehead oder Schwarzbarsch treffen kannst. Ich habe keine Vorstellung von deinem Revier aber ich denke das auch du im Regelfall beim Uferfischen Fische unter 10kg zu erwarten hast. Ich würde allerdings anstelle einer weiteren Saltiga eine deutlich günstigere Daiwa BG mitnehmen. Zum einen Kannst du dir von der Differenz € ordentlich Köder vor Ort kaufen und du im Falle von Diebstahl, Verlust oder unpfleglichem Umgang nur einen überschaubaren Schaden erleidest.


----------



## glavoc

Denke auch, dass die meisten Fische  dort vom Ufer nicht die 10 kg überschreiten. Auch, dass große Fische wie Thuna eher im Süden (Okinawa) gefangen werden. Aber gib mal selbst "Shorejigging", "Japan" "Big Fish" in die Suchmaschine ein..
Zudem, ist genau diese Methode mit die schwerste an Fisch zu kommen. Gerade in einem fremden Gefilde. Da sind genaue Spotkenntnis, die Unterwasserstruktur(Kenntnis), viel, viel Erfahrung und entscheidende Tipps das A und O. Zudem wirst du kaum Zeit haben, da du dort ja zum arbeiten bist. Nach allem was ich von Bekannten so höre, haben die Japaner eine gaaanz andere Arbeitsvorstellung wie wir hierzulande (auch was A-Zeiten, A-Tempo/Leistung und Freizeit betrifft). Hoffe du kommst oft genug ans Meer/Wasser und wünsche dir trotz der (vermutlich) knappen Zeit auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und Petri - sowie wirklich dicke, große Fische!
lg


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

@Franken Fisch:
Ja, danke ich werde es mir noch überlegen, vllt bleib ich eh bei der Saltiga, das Gewicht stört mich nicht unbedingt. Bin jetzt schon mal mega gespannt, was du zur Shore Boat zu sagen hast, die könnte ganz gut zu meiner Saltiga passen, vor allem, wenn man mit der starken 2,40m Version vom Boot aus angelt.

@glavoc:
Danke, ja das denke ich auch, ich hab mich jetzt schon ein bisschen informiert, wo man gut angeln gehen kann und auch so etwas wie Touren buchen kann. Gut, dass ich gegen Ende Urlaub auf Okinawa machen werde, da komm ich bestimmt viel zum Angeln. ^^


----------



## Bocinegro

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> mein Ansatz ist sich seine Angelausrüstung so zusammenzustellen wie man sie auch ein paar Stunden (oder den ganzen Tag über 1-2 Wochen) am Stück ohne übertriebenen Krauftaufwand fischen kann


bin ich ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Bocinegro

Ansonsten kann ich zum Thema nicht viel beisteuern, da ich die Reise Ruten vor zehn Jahren abgeschafft habe, Ich fliege immer mit Bazooka.


----------



## glavoc

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich gegen Ende Urlaub auf Okinawa machen werde, da komm ich bestimmt viel zum Angeln. ^^



DASS freut mich  nun wirklich zu hören bzw. zu lesen! Sehr schön!


----------



## Harrie

@Der erfolgreiche Angler 
schau mal ins NAF unter Erfahrungen allgemeine,dort hatte ich eine Anfrage zur STC Dual Tip,sind auch Belastungsbilder bei.
Ich fische die Monster in 3,15m seit kurzem und kann sie dir auch empfehlen.
Der Knüppel geht sogar zum Gufifischen ist nur ein bisschen schwer,ist ja auch keine reine Spinnrute.


----------



## warrior

Hallo, 
dein Budget liegt bei 300€, lass dir doch eine Rute bauen. Hatte vor kurzem die TAC Cross Travel 4 tlg -180g in der Hand. Ich finde den Blank topp, sollte für dein Vorhaben ausreichend sein. 
Jigs -150g gehen, aber nicht voll durgezogen, Optimales Ködergewicht echte 80g.


----------



## Dr.Spinn

Hallo, ich bin ja auch ein fan von Reiseruten und habe einige hochwertige im Einsatz.
Ich fische in letzter Zeit zwar immer griffgeteil, aber Reiserute ist immer mit im Gepäck, falls das Rutenrohr mal nicht ankommt.

Für deinen Fall werfe ich hier mal folgendes in die Diskussion:
Westin Popping 2,40m 20-100gr. 4-teilig, große Ringe, ordentliche Blankwandung bei annehmbaren Rutengewicht.
Tolle Rute nicht kopflastig, schneller Blank, nicht zu schwer. Lässt sich sehr gut mit ner Saltiga 3500-5500 paaren.
Die Rute hat ein ordentliches Backbone und wirft Köder ab 30 gramm.
Ich hatte mir die zum Tunaspinning im mediterranen besorgt.

Preislich 315-330€


----------



## Dr.Spinn

Wobei, angelzeug mit nach Japan nehmen? 
Hole dir vor Ort ne saltiga sj und ne passende shorejigge.


----------



## senner

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Für deinen Fall werfe ich hier mal folgendes in die Diskussion:
> Westin Popping 2,40m 20-100gr. 4-teilig, große Ringe, ordentliche Blankwandung bei annehmbaren Rutengewicht.
> Die Rute hat ein ordentliches Backbone und wirft Köder ab 30 gramm.
> Ich hatte mir die zum Tunaspinning im mediterranen besorgt.
> 
> Preislich 315-330€


Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Hatte sie bei einem Kollegen in Holland auf Hecht gefischt. Toll verarbeitet, ohne Schnick-Schnack und sehr robust. Richtig solide Zapfen, was bei Reiserute ja A und O ist. Aber: Habe bis Oktober ein halbes Jahr lang probiert eine zu kaufen.. Nichts da. Alle ausverkauft. Oder ich war zu blöd eine zu finden. Habe mir mittlerweile ein anderes Ruten-Spektrum aufgebaut. Gute Nachrichten, ein Shop in UK meinte ab Mitte Januar ist die W6 20-100gr wieder lieferbar. Also wirklich eine Option. 

Oder vielleicht findest du eine gebrauchte Air portable? 
Oder hol die halt was vor Ort. Eine Tackle-Verrückte bestellen sich für hohe Portokosten Top Material aus Japan. Du hast den Luxus vor Ort zu sein. Bring dir was vernünftiges mit, in einem Rohr; und wenn du es dann doch nicht mehr brauchst, verkaufst du es in Deutschland eben. Verlust wirst du da nicht groß machen.


----------



## Taxidermist

senner schrieb:


> Eine Tackle-Verrückte bestellen sich für hohe Portokosten Top Material aus Japan. Du hast den Luxus vor Ort zu sein. Bring dir was vernünftiges mit, in einem Rohr; und wenn du es dann doch nicht mehr brauchst, verkaufst du es in Deutschland eben. Verlust wirst du da nicht groß machen.



Das Gleiche denke ich seit Anfang des Threads, selbst die Rolle würde ich dort kaufen, mit Schnur gefüllt gilt das Tackle als gefischt, also gebraucht und muss so wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr verzollt werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Erstmal danke an alle, für die vielen ausführlichen Kommentare, es ist echt toll zu sehen, dass die Community so zusammenhält!
Ich möchte mir lieber etwas von der Stange kaufen und die Spezialanfertigungen für zu Hause verwenden, allerdings werde ich mir bestimmt noch eine leichte custom Rute fürs Spinnfischen im Süßwasser zulegen und diese dann mit einer Daiwa Exist LT kombinieren, das wird bestimmt toll. (allerdings erst nach meiner Rückkehr)
Bis 430€ kann man zollfrei in Japan einkaufen und das Ganze auch mitnehmen, ich würde es auf keinen Fall riskieren eine Rolle/Rute dort zu kaufen, nur um dann hier 25% Zollgebühren zu zahlen. Abgesehen davon hätte ich dann null Gewährleistung und Garantie, das ist mir aber beides immer wichtig und ich bin deswegen auch noch nie auf teuren Dingen wegen irgendwelcher Herstellungsfehler, oder dergleichen sitzen geblieben.
Ich habe mich natürlich auch schon schlau gemacht, was es dort zu kaufen gibt und mich auch schon ein bisschen über die Preise informiert. Die teureren Sachen, wie z.B. die high end Daiwa und Shimano Rollen sind kein bisschen billiger, als beim billigsten Angelladen in meiner Nähe und das ist noch ohne Zollgebühren gerechnet.
Kleinteile, vor allem von japanischen Herstellern sind dort aber oft viel billiger, daher werde ich mich mit Owner, Gamakatsu Haken und sonstigem ausstatten.                    Außerdem möchte ich auch Ausrüstung kaufen, die es bei uns nicht, oder nur zum Wucherpreis im Internet zu kaufen gibt. (z.B. kleine Circlehooks,...)
Wegen der Reiserute möchte ich etwas möglichst kompaktes und leichtes haben, deswegen werde ich noch auf den Review von Frankenfisch, bezüglich der Shimano S.T.C. Dualtip, bzw. Shore Boat warten, da diese mir eine Vielzahl an Angelmethoden mit nur einer Rute erlauben würde. Eventuell kaufe ich mir dann noch eine mittelschwere Spinnrolle dazu und lass es gut sein.


----------



## Dr.Spinn

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir lieber etwas von der Stange kaufen und die Spezialanfertigungen für zu Hause verwenden, allerdings werde ich mir bestimmt noch eine leichte custom Rute fürs Spinnfischen im Süßwasser zulegen und diese dann mit einer Daiwa Exist LT kombinieren, das wird bestimmt toll. (allerdings erst nach meiner Rückkehr)



Mal zum nachdenken - in Japan gibt es die Morethan Spinnrute als traveller 5-teilig für nen super Kurs und du würdest dir Zoll sparen.
Wäre vielleicht was für die Exist lt. Und du kannst Sie dann überall einsetzen, die passt in einen mittleren Koffer.
Ich fische diese Rute mit ner Morethan 2510h.
Gibt auch oft im Angebot für unter 400€. Kannst du dir bei plat ansehen.


			PLAT/morethan mobile 87mls 5 free shipping-Fishing Tackle Store-de


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Dr. Spin, bestimmt ne bomben Rute, schade das für den knackigen Preis nur Einstegribge verbaut werden.


----------



## Dr.Spinn

Die Ringe sind ok, wg 7-35gramm da braucht es nicht mehr. Ja die Rute ist straff und hat backbone, kann man mit allen anderen reiserute nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Danke für den Tipp, vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine Gelegenheit, bei der ich sie in einem Angelladen vor Ort anschauen kann.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> @alle:
> Danke für die vielen Tipps und das Teilen eurer Erfahrungen!
> 
> @Franken Fisch:
> Super, genau so jemanden wie dich habe ich gesucht, du hast (fast) alle guten Reiseruten getestet und das ist viel mehr wert, als wenn man sich auf irgendwelche Angaben im Internet/Katalog verlassen muss. Da ich erst Mitte März nach Japan fliege und ich somit noch viel Zeit für meine Kaufentscheidung habe, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung zur S.T.C. Shore Boat sehr freuen. Mich interessiert vor allem, wie sich diese von den anderen Ruten, speziell von den zwei S.T.C. Monster unterscheidet. Meinst du es wäre schlau, sich noch eine kleinere Rolle, wie z.B. eine Saltiga 3500/4000 H zuzulegen, oder denkst du, dass die Expedition 5500 H in Ordnung ist? Da hast du völlig recht, da ich schon eine S.T.C. Rute besitze, weiß ich, wie gering das Packmaß dieser Ruten ist, die Sportex Jolokia Travel (Vorgänger der Neptoon Travel) hab ich auch schon mal in ihrem Rutenrohr gesehen, dieses ist zwar hochwertiger, aber auf jeden Fall auch um einiges größer. Die Sportex Ruten wären wohl eher was für einen gezielten Angelurlaub, bei dem man etwas mehr Platz für seine Ausrüstung im Koffer aufopfern kann. Vielen Dank, dass du dir Zeit für diese ausführlichen Antworten nimmst, mir ist das Thema sehr wichtig, da ich eben nicht viel Platz für mein Angelgerät verschenken möchte!



Hallo,

nachdem ich nun meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Shore and Boat  gemacht habe, folgende Info:
Die Rute besitzt insgesammt 6 Teile. 5Teile ergeben die Shore Version, 4 Teile die Boat Version. Letztere entsteht durch das weglassen eines Rutenteils und aufsetzen einer anderen Spitze.
Im Vergleich zur STC Monster ist das Endstück des Rutengriffs hinter der Rolle kürzer. Meiner Meinung nach wirkt sich der verkürzte Handabstand auf die Wurfweite aus, die STC lässt sich definitiv durch den weiteren Armabstand beim Wurf schöner aufladen. Den Unterschied merkt man aber nur im direkten Vergleich. Ebenfalls unterschiedlich ist das Abschlußstück der beiden Ruten. Während die STC einen runden Kunststoffknauf besitzt ist die Dual Tip mit einem Moosgummiabschlußkappe ausgestattet. Diese ist bei weitem nicht so robust wie Kunststoff und nimmt daher auf den Felsen schnell schaden. Ebenfalls habe ich ber der Shore and Boat den Sicherungsring unterhalb des Rollenschraubverschlußes vermisst, welcher dafür sorgt das nach vielen Würfen die Rolle nicht locker wird. Die Beringung der beiden Ruten unterscheidet sich in Größe und Anzahl nicht merklich.
Die Aktion der Dual Tip ist deutlich schneller als bei der STC Monster. Das fällt besonders beim Jiggen ins Gewicht da man damit den Köder viel direkter Jiggen konnte. Selbst Bisse von Eidechsenfischen bei starken Gegenwind, Welle, 40Meter Entfernung und einem 40Gramm Jig wurden zuverlässig übermittelt. Einfach super!
Die 15cm Unterschie zwischen den beiden Ruten in der Shore Version hat sich in meinem Revier deutlich bemerkbar gemacht, weshalb ich lieber die STC gefischt habe. Das Wurfgewicht habe ich als weitestgehend identisch empfunden.

Mit der Bootspitze habe ich keine schweren Gewichte geworfen, weshalb ich nicht bestätigen kann dass angegebenen Wurfgewicht von 300 Gramm mit dieser Spitze möglich ist. Ich meine das seitens Shimano die Angabe wohl eher auf einen Vertikal gefischten Köder als auf einen geworfenene Köder bezogen sind da diese Rute mit 300 Gramm im Wurf aufzuladen bereits Augenscheinlich schon weh tut 

Ich habe die Rute mit einer 4000er Daiwa BG gefischt was vom Verhältnis her ganz gut passt, mehr als eine Daiwa 5000 würde ich an die Rute nicht hängen.

Die Dual Tip wird künftig auf die Canaren mitfliegen. Im direkten Vergleich greife ich jedoch auf Grund der speziellen eigenschaften meines Reviers lieber zur STC Monster.


----------



## Toni_1962

Îch habe diesen Thread mit Interesse verfolgt.
Danke dir für deinen Bericht nun


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich nun meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Shore and Boat  gemacht habe, folgende Info:
> Die Rute besitzt insgesammt 6 Teile. 5Teile ergeben die Shore Version, 4 Teile die Boat Version. Letztere entsteht durch das weglassen eines Rutenteils und aufsetzen einer anderen Spitze.
> Im Vergleich zur STC Monster ist das Endstück des Rutengriffs hinter der Rolle kürzer. Meiner Meinung nach wirkt sich der verkürzte Handabstand auf die Wurfweite aus, die STC lässt sich definitiv durch den weiteren Armabstand beim Wurf schöner aufladen. Den Unterschied merkt man aber nur im direkten Vergleich. Ebenfalls unterschiedlich ist das Abschlußstück der beiden Ruten. Während die STC einen runden Kunststoffknauf besitzt ist die Dual Tip mit einem Moosgummiabschlußkappe ausgestattet. Diese ist bei weitem nicht so robust wie Kunststoff und nimmt daher auf den Felsen schnell schaden. Ebenfalls habe ich ber der Shore and Boat den Sicherungsring unterhalb des Rollenschraubverschlußes vermisst, welcher dafür sorgt das nach vielen Würfen die Rolle nicht locker wird. Die Beringung der beiden Ruten unterscheidet sich in Größe und Anzahl nicht merklich.
> Die Aktion der Dual Tip ist deutlich schneller als bei der STC Monster. Das fällt besonders beim Jiggen ins Gewicht da man damit den Köder viel direkter Jiggen konnte. Selbst Bisse von Eidechsenfischen bei starken Gegenwind, Welle, 40Meter Entfernung und einem 40Gramm Jig wurden zuverlässig übermittelt. Einfach super!
> Die 15cm Unterschie zwischen den beiden Ruten in der Shore Version hat sich in meinem Revier deutlich bemerkbar gemacht, weshalb ich lieber die STC gefischt habe. Das Wurfgewicht habe ich als weitestgehend identisch empfunden.
> 
> Mit der Bootspitze habe ich keine schweren Gewichte geworfen, weshalb ich nicht bestätigen kann dass angegebenen Wurfgewicht von 300 Gramm mit dieser Spitze möglich ist. Ich meine das seitens Shimano die Angabe wohl eher auf einen Vertikal gefischten Köder als auf einen geworfenene Köder bezogen sind da diese Rute mit 300 Gramm im Wurf aufzuladen bereits Augenscheinlich schon weh tut
> 
> Ich habe die Rute mit einer 4000er Daiwa BG gefischt was vom Verhältnis her ganz gut passt, mehr als eine Daiwa 5000 würde ich an die Rute nicht hängen.
> 
> Die Dual Tip wird künftig auf die Canaren mitfliegen. Im direkten Vergleich greife ich jedoch auf Grund der speziellen eigenschaften meines Reviers lieber zur STC Monster.



Super, danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, ich habe schon sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet!
Ich habe mir mittlerweile sicherheitshalber die Shore Boat gekauft, weil diese offenbar aus dem Programm genommen wurde. (sie wird zwar noch auf der Shimano Website und im neuesten Katalog gelistet, ist aber überall "ausverkauft".
Ich habe wortwörtlich die letzte Rute auf einer deutschsprachigen Website für 160€ inklusive Versand gekauft, ein super Schnäppchen für diese Rute.
Jetzt gibt es sie nur noch in geringen Stückzahlen auf Amazon und das für weit über 200€.
Wahrscheinlich wird es aber mal einen Nachfolger geben, Shimano ist ja dafür bekannt ständig neue Ruten, die bis aufs Design nahezu identisch zu den Vorgängern sind, auf den Markt zu werfen, einfach nur, damit sie ein neues Produkt ankündigen können.

Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, leider wird wohl früher, oder später der Schaumstoff kaputt sein, aber zumindest ist damit kein sonderlich wichtiger Teil der Rute beeinträchtigt.
Bei manchen anderen Ruten kann man das Griffendstück abschrauben, das ist mir hier aber nicht gelungen, oder hab ich nur zu vorsichtig daran gedreht?

Das was mir sehr zusagt, ist das 2 in 1 Design, dadurch kann man wirklich viel Platz und Gewicht im Koffer sparen.
Ich werde dann in Japan die Rute ausführlich testen und hoffentlich auch wieder heil zurückbringen. 
Das Spinnfischen mit verschiedenen Kunstködern, das Vertikalangeln mit schweren Jigs und das Naturköderangeln möchte ich damit testen.
Dieser Thread wird dann auch ausführlich geupdatet, allerdings müsst ihr euch damit noch bis Ende August gedulden. 

Ein paar Tipps und Ideen meinerseits, zu den Shimano STC Ruten:
Wer einen größeren Koffer hat, kann die Shore Boat und die kleinere Monster samt Tragetasche in den Koffer legen und das ohne sie quer legen zu müssen.
Die Transporttasche der Shore Boat ist größer als die der leichteren STC Ruten, somit passen diese auch mit in die Tasche, falls man nicht genug Platz für weitere Rutentaschen hat.
Vom Platz her geht sich das schön aus und hat zudem den Vorteil, dass die Ruten die Tasche besser ausfüllen und sie sich während des Transports nicht zu sehr hin und her bewegen können.
Das Wurfgewicht ist meiner Meinung nach sogar recht niedrig angesetzt (zumindest was das Vertikalangeln betrifft), ich habe genauso, wie einer vom Norwegen-Forum die Rute mit verschiedenen Gewichten belastet und mir dann angeschaut, wie sich diese verhält.
Zum Werfen würde ich aber auch nicht die 300g überschreiten, aber zum einfachen Runterlassen der Köder vom Boot, beispielsweise beim Naturköderangeln in Norwegen, kann man die Rute auch stärker beanspruchen.
Bei 300g ist die Rute noch fast gerade, bis 750g hab ich sie getestet und das sollte sie auch gut bewältigen können, wie schon von anderen in der Praxis bestätigt wurde.
Aus Neugierde hab ich mir auch angeschaut, wo die ungefähre Belastungsgrenze der Shore Boat (in der 2,40m Version!) liegt und mal eine 2,25kg schwere Hantel drangehängt, das ist schon arg grenzwertig, aber Fische bis 1,5 Kilo würde ich mich schon trauen, damit aus dem Wasser zu heben.

Wie würdest du die Ruten in punkto Belastbarkeit einschätzen, also Shore Boat vs Monster?

Und was sagst du zur Balance der Ruten, die Shore Boat ist in beiden Längen recht kopflastig, kannst du das selbe von der Monster behaupten?
Deswegen würde ich auch eher Rollen im 400-600g Bereich (sprich Daiwa 4.000-5.000 Größe, bzw. 8.000-10.000er Größe bei den 2020er Saltiga Modellen) verwenden, die gleichen das ganz gut aus und sind dabei noch relativ handlich.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Wie würdest du die Ruten in punkto Belastbarkeit einschätzen, also Shore Boat vs Monster?
> 
> Und was sagst du zur Balance der Ruten, die Shore Boat ist in beiden Längen recht kopflastig, kannst du das selbe von der Monster behaupten



Du Schelm hast dir du Rute also doch gekauft! 
Wie ich im Viedeo schon beschreibe war ich von der Kopflastigkeit der Rute im "Trockentest" nicht begeister. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, das wenn ich die Rute vorher im Angelgeschäft mal in der Hand gehabt hätte, hätte ich sie wohl nicht gekauft. In der Praxis hat aber die Kopflastigkeit der STC Monster nicht wirklich gestört und hat auch nicht schneller zur Ermüdung geführt. Da sind Faktoren wie Standplatz/ Wind/ Sonnenschein und Nährgehalt des Frühstücks deutlich entscheidender als eine kopflastige Rute. 
Lassen wir doch mal bei dieser 150€ Rute die Kirche im Dorf wenn es um die Belastbarkeit geht...Es handelt sich hier um eine mehrteilige Rute die doppelt so viele Schwachstellen auf Grund der Vielzahl an Steckverbindungen hat als eine normale zweigeteilte. Ich habe Sie nun inzwischen in zwei Urlauben dabei gehabt und ordentlich auf den Felsen Gequält und trotzdem wieder heile zurückgebracht, damit hat sich die Aktion schon fast amortisiert im Vergleich zu Sperrgepäck. Die Vorgängerin hat einen deutlich intensiveren Leidensweg bestritten und ist immer noch TOP zu fischen.
Diese STC Monste mit 3,15m füllt fast Konkurenzlos die Nische für extrem Lange Spinnruten was ich in meinem Revier tatsächlich brauche. Was du brauchst ist ja bislang noch nicht ganz klar aber mit der Shore and Boat bist du zumindest breit aufgestellt.  
Erstaunlich das diese schon so schnell vergriffen ist....

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

^^ Ja, ich habe sie mir auch erst vorherige Woche bestellt, als die letzte Rute gerade bei einem Onlineshop "abverkauft" wurde.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das bestimmt eine gute Wahl war, jetzt hab ich auch schon eine genauere Ahnung von den Zielfischen und den Angelmöglichkeiten vor Ort und mit dieser Rute kann ich so ziemlich alles abdecken.
Mitnehmen möchte ich neben der Shore Boat noch eine STC Spinning als 2,70m Version mit 20-60g Wurfgewicht und einer 2500er Shimano Spinnrolle mit 8kg geflochtener Schnur.
Damit decke ich vom leichten Spinnfischen auf kleinere Fische, Tintenfische, bis hin zum schweren Ufer- und Bootsangeln mit der Shore Boat beinahe alles ab.

Genau, das war mir auch wichtig, der Airline nicht noch mehr Geld für lächerliche Transportleistungen zu schenken, noch dazu würde bei meinen Flügen der Aufpreis gut 150€ (!) betragen und dabei ist es egal, ob man noch einen zusätzlichen Koffer mit 10kg Gepäck mitnimmt, oder eine leichte Rute im Transportrohr.
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das für mich, dass ich mir nach spätestens jeder zweiten Reise eine gute neue Rute zulegen kann. 

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es wenig bis gar keine Alternativen zur Shore Boat gibt wundert mich das nicht allzu sehr, noch dazu da Reiseruten, genau wegen der gerade genannten Gründe sehr an Beliebtheit gewonnen haben.

Übrigens mal so etwas abseits von diesem Thema, mir gefällt dein YouTube Kanal ganz gut, nur hätte ich ein paar Verbesserungvorschläge zu machen, ohne dass das jetzt arrogant rüberkommen soll:
1. Mach bitte mehr Reviews und Vergleiche zu Produkten, die kaum ein anderer in Augenschein nimmt, genau deswegen fand ich das Vergleichsvideo mit der STC Monster und der Sportex Rute so gut, weil es so ziemlich das einzige gute Video zu dem Thema ist, das sich nicht einfach auf ein Unboxing beschränkt. (ein passendes Thumbnail, von die beiden Ruten nebeneinander stehend/liegend und ein "vs" Zeichen dazwischen steht, würde dazu sicher auch ganz gut passen)
2. Schreib bitte immer die verwendete Ausrüstung in die Videobeschreibung, das ist für viele Zuschauer interessant, auch um Rückschlüsse auf für bestimmte Situationen notwendige Ausrüstung schließen zu können. (kannst ja auch affiliate Links nutzen, dann würdest du auch davon profitieren)
3. Kürzere Titel und eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung bringen mehr Zuschauer und lassen den Kanal professioneller wirken.

Hoffentlich hat dir mein Feedback gefallen, ich werde deine Videos weiterhin verfolgen und freue mich schon auf künftige Reviews. 
Vielleicht fliegst du ja auch mal nach Okinawa, schließlich gibt es dort gerade vom Ufer aus einzigartige Angelmöglichkeiten.
An manchen Stellen der Insel können Mahi Mahi, größere Thunfische und auch Haie vom Ufer aus gefangen werden, was weltweit nur an sehr wenigen Orten ohne Boot zu schaffen ist.

Fürs erste war´s das von mir zu diesem Thema, wie gesagt ich melde mich dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und mit Tipps zum Angeln in Japan zurück. 

Danke nochmals an alle für die rege Beteiligung an diesem Thema!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Übrigens mal so etwas abseits von diesem Thema, mir gefällt dein YouTube Kanal ganz gut, nur hätte ich ein paar Verbesserungvorschläge zu machen,


Danke dafür, nehme ich gerne an. Ich hoffe doch dass du neben Unterhosen, Socken und Angelsachen auch eine Kamera einpackst und vielleicht selbst ein Video von deinen Abenteuern produzierst.


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Danke dafür, nehme ich gerne an. Ich hoffe doch dass du neben Unterhosen, Socken und Angelsachen auch eine Kamera einpackst und vielleicht selbst ein Video von deinen Abenteuern produzierst.



Genau, das war auch mein Gedanke, nachdem ich aber schon ein sehr gutes Smartphone habe, wollte ich mir keine GoPro kaufen und habe mir stattdessen einen Brustgurt mit Handyhalterung gekauft.
Im Trockentest hat das ganze sehr gut funktioniert und nachdem mein Handy nach IP68 Standard relativ wasserfest ist, sollte es auch den ein oder anderen Angelausflug überstehen.


----------



## Krallblei

Reiseruten sind bequem keine F


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Krallblei schrieb:


> Reiseruten sind bequem keine F


Servus Benni, dein Kommentar endet so abrupt


----------



## Toni_1962

.. aber doch nachvollziebar:; 
F = Frage


----------



## chef

Bin ab Anfang März wieder 4 Wochen auf Koh Lipe zum Angeln. Hab mir jetzt 2 neue WFT Fjord Spin NEVER CRACK mit 1,60cm in der Reiserutevariante bestellt. 200 - 600gr Wurfgewicht, super Packmaß. Gibts für um die 40 Euros. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck der Stecken. Hatte vorher die Cormoran Seacor travel Pilk, allerdings als 2,10er, die ist mir zu lang am kleinen Boot(und die 2m40 zum Werfen). Allerdings sind jetzt nach 3 Jahren fast alle Ringe durchgerostet. Aber egal, die haben damals auch nur um die 30 Euros gekostet und ihre Dienste verrichtet(rechts im Bild).


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Liebe Angelfreunde,

vor ein paar Wochen bin ich aus Japan zurückgekehrt und konnte trotz einiger Einschränkungen mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen, als ich ursprünglich gedacht habe.
Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit auf den vielen kleinen Inseln rund um Japan zu Angeln, auch mein fast zweiwöchiger Aufenthalt auf Okinawa ist ins Wasser gefallen.
In fast 6 Monaten konnte ich sehr viel Erfahrung rund um das Thema Angeln in Japan sammeln und stehe auch gerne für Fragen bezüglich Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, Angelplätzen, Charterbooten, etc. zur Verfügung. Japanische Angelgeschäfte, aber auch das japanische Amazon(.jp) haben eine Vielzahl an Angelausrüstung zu bieten, die bei uns zum Teil unbekannt ist und wenn überhaupt nur über einige wenige (vertrauenswürdige) Webseiten bestellt werden kann. Im Allgemeinen lässt sich sagen, dass sich der Kauf von Kleinteilen lohnt, von Ruten und Rollen kann ich allerdings abraten, da diese gleich, oder sogar noch teurer sind als bei uns.                                 

Für viele Gewässer in Japan wird keine Angelkarte benötigt und wenn sind diese in jedem nahegelegen Angelladen zu bekommen und sehr billig. Jahreskarten lohnen sich schon für wenige Angeltage, ich habe für einen meinem Wohnort nahegelegenen Fluss ca. 44€ gezahlt. Wer japanische Gewässer kennt, wird sich auch schnell nicht mehr über die niedrigen Preise für Angelkarten wundern, die meisten Flüsse und Seen sind sehr stark verschmutzt und beherbergen oft nur wenige Fischarten, davon sind viele nicht einmal heimisch. Verschiedene Barscharten wurden zum Teil absichtlich in Gewässer eingesetzt und verbreiten sich jetzt rasant über ganz Japan. Die Angelgeschäfte haben alle sehr große Abteilungen nur für die Angelei auf Barsche und bei Japanern steht das Spinnfischen auf die „Stachelritter“ hoch im Kurs.  
Da in nahezu jedem Gewässer Japans Karpfen vorkommen, kann ich die Angelei auf die japanischen Wildkarpfen wärmstens empfehlen. Wildkarpfen sind erheblich (!) stärker als unsere Karpfen, von der Kampfkraft würde ich größere Exemplare sogar mit kleinen Thunfischen vergleichen. Als Köder habe ich Dosenmais aus dem Supermarkt genommen, diesen habe ich auch zum Anfüttern verwendet. Je nach Gewässer gestaltet sich die Angelei manchmal sehr schwierig, da es in Japan viele Angler gibt und beim Angeln im Süßwasser meist Catch & Release betrieben wird, wodurch die Fische sehr vorsichtig geworden sind. 

Gegen Ende meines Aufenthaltes habe ich noch vier Tagesausflüge mit einem Charterboot gebucht, Zielfische waren Bonitos und Gelbflossenthunfische, aber auch Mahi Mahis wurden nicht verschmäht. Leider hat dieses Jahr die Thunfischsaison sehr spät begonnen und bis auf einen Thunfisch, der wieder kurz vorm Boot ausgestiegen ist, konnte kein einziger nennenswerter Fisch mehr gehakt werden. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht und viel zu sehen gab es dennoch; vorbeischwimmende Schulen von Rochen und Delphinen, sogar einen großen Hai und einen Schwertfisch gab es zu bestaunen. 
Nachdem dieser Beitrag ursprünglich entstanden ist, um die passende Reiserute für mich zu finden, werde ich jetzt meine Erfahrungen mit der Shimano S.T.C. ShoreBoat zusammenfassen. 
Die Kritikpunkte anderer Leute kann ich bestätigen, die Rute ist meiner Meinung nach in beiden Konfigurationen viel zu kopflastig, die Endkappe der Rute sollte, wie auch bei der S.T.C. Monster aus Hartgummi nicht aus Schaumstoff bestehen und der zusätzliche Sicherheitsring unter dem Rollenhalter hätte auch nicht geschadet. Dazu muss ich noch hinzufügen, dass das verwendete EVA Material sehr billig wirkt und im Vergleich zu andere Ruten derselben Preisklasse eher an einen schlechten Witz erinnert. Trotz der vielen negativen Punkte habe ich den Kauf dieser Rute nicht bereut, da sie ein großes Einsatzgebiet abdeckt und in der Praxis eine gute Figur macht. Ich habe fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen damit geangelt und habe zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass diese steife Rute auch feinere Bisse sehr gut anzeigt und im Drill die harten Fluchten gut abfedert. Zu einem Einsatz beim Bootsangeln ist es leider nicht gekommen, da mir die Rute auf den Parkettboden gefallen ist und sich dabei die Ringeinlage des Startrings in hunderte kleine Splitter zerlegt hat.
 

Dennoch habe ich mit der Rute viel ausgetestet, unter anderem auch, wie viel Gewicht man damit werfen kann. Um es kurz zu machen, die Angaben des Herstellers kann ich bestätigen, allerdings nur, wenn man mit der Rute auswirft, beim Vertikalangeln ist deutlich mehr Gewicht möglich. Über 700g würde ich der ShoreBoat locker zutrauen, daher wird sie mit mir in Zukunft mit nach Norwegen fahren. Damit ihr dennoch eine Vorstellung bekommt, was diese Reiserute abkann habe ich mit Hilfe eines stabilen Rutenhalters und eines hochwertigen Geräts zur Bremskraftmessung der Angelrolle Trockenübungen im Garten gemacht. Dabei habe ich natürlich nicht das Limit dieser Rute getestet, sonst hätte ich jetzt mehr Rutenteile als zuvor. 

Als 3 Meter Version habe ich die Bremse auf 5kg Bremskraft eingestellt, das ist auch das Maximum was ich dieser Rute zutrauen würde. In der kürzeren vierteiligen Variante kann die Rute noch deutlich mehr ab, über 7kg Bremskraft hat sie locker ausgehalten. Trotz ihrer Steifigkeit kann sich die Rute schön biegen und mit über 7kg Bremskraft ist sie nahezu überall einsetzbar. Zusammenfassend möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich mittlerweile viel über Reiseruten gelernt habe und daher auch zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, keine Ruten mehr von Shimano zu kaufen. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht und ich werde mich in Zukunft bei anderen Herstellern umschauen. Vor allem Sportex hat sehr überzeugende Reiseruten im Angebot und auch bei Daiwa wird man vor allem im High End Bereich mit der Saltiga Serie gut bedient. (Ja, die Saltiga Reiseruten sind zu groß für normales Reisegepäck, allerdings findet man mit etwas Anstrengung auch dafür passende Taschen, die ohne Aufpreis im Flugzeug transportiert werden können.) 

Abschließend möchte ich mich noch bei euch allen für eure Hilfe und die vielen Tipps bedanken, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Freut mich sehr zu hören dass du es trotz Maßnahmen und Reiseeinschränkungen nach Japan geschafft hast und auch wieder mit einer großen Portion Lebenserfahrung zurück bist. Danke für den tollen Bericht und Erlebnisse die du mit uns teilst und natürlich auch das Feedback zu deinem Langzeittest der shore and boat in Süß- und Salzwasser.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Taxidermist

@ deA, danke für den Reisebericht, sowie für das Ruten-Review!

Jürgen


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo, hier mein Videobeitrag zur shore and boat. Inzwischen ist sie mir schon deutlich mehr ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler

Hallo Franken Fisch!

Entschuldige bitte die späte Antwort, ich war länger nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs, das Video habe ich aber schon auf YouTube gesehen.
Für Angler die eine dieser Ruten kaufen wollen, stellt es sicher eine große Hilfe dar, da man generell wenige (gute) Informationen zu Angelruten findet, besonders zu Reiseruten.

Da das Video bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen soll, würde ich noch einen Kommentar mit zusätzlichen Informationen verfassen und anpinnen.
Die 700g sind vertikal locker machbar, es würden sogar noch mehr gehen, mit dem Wurfgewicht hat das natürlich nichts zu tun.
Die ShoreBoat ist übrigens auch für heimische Gewässer interessant, ich verwende sie als 3m Variante gerne zum Angeln im Fluss, um die 200g Blei habe ich damit auch schon problemlos geworfen.

In der 2,40m Variante könnte ich sie mir als Welsrute, speziell zum Bootsangeln vorstellen, oder als Köderfischrute für Welsangler, die häufig im Ausland unterwegs sind. Leider stößt mir hier der billige Schaumstoff sauer auf, ich glaube, dass dieser sehr schnell kaputt gehen wird, ich würde dessen Qualität knapp über der des Schaumstoffs einer 30€ Teleskoprute anordnen. Shimano hat Glück, dass es keine vergleichbaren Ruten am Markt gibt, wer eine sehr lange kräftige Reiserute sucht, wird nur bei ihnen fündig. Für Brandungsangler gibt es übrigens auch noch die STC Surf in 3,96m und 4,25m Länge zu kaufen. Die ShoreBoat gibt es jetzt auch wieder zu kaufen, nachdem sie lange Zeit nicht verfügbar war. 

Wer eine extrem hochwertige Reiserute möchte, wird mittlerweile auch bei den kleinen japanischen Rutenbauern fündig, Zenaq würde ich hier besonders hervorheben, da diese als einzige eine breite Produktpalette an Reiseruten vorzuweisen haben. Die Ruten sind auch recht gut bei uns zu bekommen und in verschiedenen Ausführungen erhältlich, von vielen Modellen gibt es jeweils eine Version für Multirollen und eine für Spinnrollen. Das Packmaß ist auch geringer als beispielsweise bei einer Saltiga Air Portable, erfordert aber dennoch eine andere Reisetasche. Zur Tasche habe ich auch noch einen Tipp, man kann sich einfach eine Reisetasche aus dem Golfbereich kaufen und diese dann auf die von den Airlines festgelegten Abmessungen kürzen lassen. Passende Rutenrohre gibt es nur selten zu kaufen, diese kann man aber zur Not auch selber basteln, ein Rohr aus dem Baumarkt, passende Abschlusskappen und etwas Schaumstoff sollten ausreichend sein.

Liebe Grüße,

Der erfolgreiche Angler


----------

